# New performance software for the iPhone



## skidpad (Jan 30, 2009)

anyone heard anything about this app for the iphone? 

Total Traction 

They claim to be able to display in real time when your car is about to slide, based on braking, lateral Gs, road bank angle, steepness of grade, etc. That would be cool if it worked. It also has an audio mode that beeps more urgently as you get closer to a slide. Looks like they are starting beta in a couple of days and looking for testers.

screenshot


----------

